# A whole lota eggs!!!



## ethin (Mar 26, 2009)

I found My male E. Anthonyi guarding a huge clutch of eggs.


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

WOW! What town are you in? I love Epidobates, I may have to pick some of those up down the road.


----------



## ethin (Mar 26, 2009)

I live in Attleboro. I can't wait to see how many eggs will make it. I'll definetly let you know in a couple of months.


----------



## alluringeli (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow those are some very happy frogs lol. Well good luck hope they all make it....


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow those arent from just one girl are they ?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice clutch!!


----------



## batrachiophyle (May 7, 2009)

good grief, that's an insanely large clutch!! that lass was working overtime! Congrats!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Well done! Keep us posted (and join the NEFG if you haven't already!)


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

ethin said:


> I found My male E. Anthonyi guarding a huge clutch of eggs.


Congrats ethin on your breeders! 

I'd like to offer you a couple lessons learned with E. Anthonyi. females. 

Females are very hard to come by so treat her with care.
Females can easily over breed, and suffer malnutrition from the stress. 
Breeding stresses can contribute to premature death.

It can take several clutches for a breeding pair to get it right. Don't push the female. If she's the lone female in a tank with more than one male, I'd pull all but her and the one breeding male. I'd further pull the female such that she is producing no more than one or two clutches per month. Even that may be too much.


----------



## ethin (Mar 26, 2009)

To answer some of the questions. That clutch is from one very fat female. I only have 1.1 in a 30 gallon tank and the female look quite happy (she did drop 32 eggs, I counted...lol). I appreciate all the tips/suggestions and any advice are more then welcome. Thanks and i'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## KMSReptiles (Jan 17, 2009)

Wow...Do (Epipedobates anthonyi) always have large clutches like that....
kevin


----------



## ethin (Mar 26, 2009)

To answer your question KMSReptiles. I really didn't expect this much eggs but the book "Poison Dart Frogs" by Amanda and Greg Sihler, they stated that E. Tricolors can have a clutch range of 12-40 eggs.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

yes and they usually average about 25 eggs per clutch.


----------

